# contour cut for window decal



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello
Wife wants a decal made form a stencil for her car. For some reason I can not put a contour around the design. Not sure if its cuz its already been stoned and not the image anymore. Any way I was just gonna cut a circle about a 1/4 inch bigger than the stoned image and use that. Will that be okay and work ?

THanks
Mark


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes it will work and will be fine. It might not match up exactly to the contour of your design, but it will work. When there is bling on a decal, you hardly see the clear decal material anyway unless you're right up close to the parked car.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

When do you do the contour line ? On the original graphic or after you have stoned it. ? I did a contour design after stoning and it seemed like it would work tho it was bumpy from the stone shapes but had the lines to cut the inside cuts of the design.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

After you have it stoned. The bumps on the decal material helps me to line up the decal material with the stones. Make sure to take out the inside cuts so you don't have air bubbles in the material.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks.
I did find a video that showed just that. But mine is not lining up. If I got one part lined up the other was off. And not just by a little. Not sure what I did wrong with the contouring. On screen looks go to go but the cutting is not. 0-5 so far. But that's mostly the decal stuff not cutting and weeding to good either. Not a good day so far. Just about to postpone anymore attempts for BEER. 

Thanks


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I usually test cut a small square until I get all the settings right. Varies from cutter to cutter. Probably be best if you just used the circle tool and drew a circle around it until you get more experienced. Make the circle a color that is not in your graphic and just send that color to the cutter when you are cutting the decal material.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Funny thing is I can set the pressure and do a cutter test cut and the square cuts and peels like butter. Happy happy joy joy. Cut the design and weeds terribly. Parts will weed fine and other parts don't come out and rip the decal material. Kinda like the issues some are having with the Premium Plus in the other discussion for cad cut.

Thanks


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Are you using a 45 or 60 degree blade? Is your cutter strip ok?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

tried 45
tried 60 clean cut
yep its good.
Cutter is a GCC Bengal. only 4 months old and not many cuts on it.

Thanks


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Mark
Using your pick tool, gently pull the material away from the contour all the way around before actually weeding. This will break the edge and there will be less tendency for the material to stretch. Also unless the interior spaces are large I don't cut them. I keep the decal material as "solid" as possible. Contact me if you need me to clarify further.


----------



## lattemarie (Oct 7, 2007)

Krystle1981 said:


> ... Make sure to take out the inside cuts so you don't have air bubbles in the material.


Krystle, 

Do you mean make little single line cuts in the decal material? I've been wondering about this.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I think she is talking more about the insides of like say the letter A that little piece or say a D or R for example. Cut out all parts that aren't stoned like a vinyl transfer.

My understanding.

Mark


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Mark...that's exactly what I meant!


----------



## lattemarie (Oct 7, 2007)

Krystle1981 said:


> Mark...that's exactly what I meant!


Oh ok gotcha!!! Thanks!


----------

